# Public health circus



## fbb1964 (29/4/21)

PUBLIC HEALTH CIRCUS: While some lawmakers are demanding FDA lower nicotine levels in cigarettes to push people to use lower risk products (or quit), other lawmakers are trying to make those lower risk products for adults unaffordable and unpalatable.

https://www.durbin.senate.gov/newsr...cameral-bill-to-reduce-tobacco-use-in-america

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

